# Take a look at what my 24 (now 25) year old gave to my 12 year old for his birthday



## Candy (Oct 14, 2011)

This is what Nathan (my second son) painted for Noah (my 4th son) on his 12th birthday. Noah is a pitcher and definitely sees himself in the MLB in a few years. Extra credit if you can tell me who the painting is of.   Oh yeah and Nathan is 6'1'' tall, notice that my 12 year old is not far behind.  I just took a look myself. I have got some very handsome boys don't I?


----------



## jaizei (Oct 14, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 14, 2011)

That's a nice painting!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 14, 2011)

*RE: Take a look at what my 24 (now 25) year old gave to my 12 year old for his birthd*

Nolan Ryan? You have very handsome and VERY talented boy's!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 14, 2011)

What a great painting! Such a sweet brother


----------



## reneereichert (Oct 14, 2011)

*RE: Take a look at what my 24 (now 25) year old gave to my 12 year old for his birth*

Wow, great painting, awesome detail.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 14, 2011)

What a great job one that painting, looks great....

I will go with Nolan Ryan as well since the number 34 for Texas is retired...


----------



## terryo (Oct 14, 2011)

He has such amazing talent Candy. That picture looks like it's 3D. Just wonderful! I know you are very proud of all your children, and you should be.


----------



## ascott (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome painting, don't know bball players, sorry....and absolutely handsome boys for sure


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 15, 2011)

That looks like a lot of hard work. You have a very talented son, but of course you knew that.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 15, 2011)

great painting, but sadly I can't comment on the attractiveness of men.
Though I will say you tend to grow them tall.


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 15, 2011)

nice. not gonna lie, I thought the player in the painting was holding a turtle/tortoise at first glance...


----------



## Isa (Oct 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Noah . Aww Candy, you have handsome boys! Nathan has a lot of talent, the painting is beautiful .


----------



## pandacakes (Oct 15, 2011)

WOW! That's an awesome gift. What a beautiful painting


----------



## Candy (Oct 15, 2011)

*RE: Take a look at what my 24 (now 25) year old gave to my 12 year old for his birthd*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Nolan Ryan? You have very handsome and VERY talented boy's!!!



You're right! You must like baseball.  Thank you for the compliment on my boys, I think so. 

Thank you everyone for the compliments. Nathan had entered a drawing last week at the San Gabriel Fine Arts Association and won 1st place in the popular vote category. I am so proud of both of them. Have to go now, Noah is pitching in his Winter League game today.  It's o.k. David (dmmj) we won't hold anything against you if you say they're handsome.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 15, 2011)

You should be very proud of them, you are truly blessed to have them.


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 15, 2011)

I wish I had an artist in the family!  Your son is extremely talented! Does he ever paint on commission? I would eventually like portraits of my dogs 
You have two very handsome sons!


----------



## Angi (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey Candy I have a 12 year old that plays baseball too. What a great gift! What travel team does your boy play for? Maybe we will meet up sometime. Is he league age 12 or 13? My son is 12 but will be 13 in March so his league age is 13.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 15, 2011)

Only thing that would make that picture better is if it was of Whitey Ford, Mariano Rivera, or Ron Guidry!  Okay so I'm a bitter Yankee fan!!  Just kidding... that is a really beautiful picture of Nolan Ryan!!


----------



## froghaven5 (Oct 15, 2011)

What a great painting and what a nice big brother! Happy Birthday to your son and hope the game went well!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Oct 15, 2011)

That painting is really good!


----------



## DixieParadise (Oct 16, 2011)

Even though the question has been answered..... I said Nolan Ryan, before I finished reading that your Son had painted the picture for your younger son. Wow....what a great talent he has. Now if we can just get the other one into the Major Leagues....you will be set.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 2, 2012)

Candy said:


> This is what Nathan (my second son) painted for Noah (my 4th son) on his 12th birthday. Noah is a pitcher and definitely sees himself in the MLB in a few years. Extra credit if you can tell me who the painting is of.   Oh yeah and Nathan is 6'1'' tall, notice that my 12 year old is not far behind.  I just took a look myself. I have got some very handsome boys don't I?



The kid has talent!


----------

